# Tax & Social Security



## vickigoulding1985 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there everyone. 

I was just wondering if someone could help explain to me how much tax and social security I need to pay. I am considered a self employed worker because I teach English and I use green receipts. I have just finished my first tax free year here and now I am so confused the percentage of what I need to pay... I have a portuguese boyfriend but he has no idea lol. 

I only earn about 600 euros a month as i work part time. I would really appreciate any help you could give me. I am also wondering why I havent received my NIF card...I still have a piece of paper with my number on it. I thought I should have a card now. And a health card? It´s so confusing! 

Thanks everyone, 

Vicki


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

If you were working during 2011 you should have completed your tax return for that year. The deadline for online submission for self employed people is tomorrow!

If you haven't done this before you will need an accountant to help unless you speak good Portuguese and can work it out yourself. If you don't have a login for the financas website you could have a problem as the deadline for paper submissions was the end of last month.

I can't tell you how much tax you'll have to pay - not a huge amount, but you should perhaps worry more about not getting a return in on time and being fined.

In terms of getting a medical card, you should have a social security number that you will have got shortly after you registered your self employed activity for green receipts, take that to the local centro do saude with your residency, fiscal number and every other piece of paper you could imagine and they should register you at the surgery. I was given an A4 piece of paper and not a card.

We never received a card for our fiscal number, we still use the A4 sheets the camara gave us.

Hope this helps.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

PS. You don't get a "tax free year" - you get a year during which you are exempt from social security. You still need to pay income tax.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

PPS. If you are invoicing a Portuguese company they may have been taking witholding tax directly from the green receipts (this will show as an amount listed next to "IRS : A taxa de 21.5%- arto 101.o, n.o1,do CIRS")

If this is the case, you may well have no tax to pay, but to the best of my knowledge, you still need to complete a return.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Health and Fiscal Cards no longer issued as Portuguese Nationals have an all in one card Citizen Card, keep the originals A4 sheet at home and use photocopies, soon get tatty.

As notlongnow says at the very least visit your financas office and explain no one had told you about return, if your lucky they'll give you a bit more time to get IRS Return in.

Re tax your supposed to deduct each month (if employer hasn't) and pay into your tax a/c any under or overpaying is sorted with your tax return, now they also like it done online.


----------

